# crayfish from the Nile



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Strange question but I am trying to find contact details, phone number email address web site etc for these 2 companies in Ismailia El Taweel and El Samah as I have been told they sell live Crayfish for human consumption.
Any help out there??
Nigel


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

nigelsmalley said:


> Strange question but I am trying to find contact details, phone number email address web site etc for these 2 companies in Ismailia El Taweel and El Samah as I have been told they sell live Crayfish for human consumption.
> Any help out there??
> Nigel


You might wish to investigate the safety aspects before you eat them

Looks like they can be free of pollution but full of bacteria

Crayfish introduction to the Nile Delta and its effects | The Baheyeldin Dynasty

*Safety for human consumption*

Crayfish is a cheap source of protein and seafood. Similar to the much more expensive shrimp and lobster, but much less in price compared to them. Due to their relatively short life span, and the fact that they lose the accumulated heavy metal and chemicals when the moult, they are relatively pollutant free.

*However, a study by two Egyptians have found an alarming percentage (46%) was not suitable for human consumption, due to Enterobacters, and E. coli.*


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Horus said:


> You might wish to investigate the safety aspects before you eat them
> 
> Looks like they can be free of pollution but full of bacteria
> 
> ...


Thanks for warning.
Nigel


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I would not eat anything out of the nile 

I had Nile fish and they tasted like mud and had a very earthy flavour


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Horus said:


> I would not eat anything out of the nile
> 
> I had Nile fish and they tasted like mud and had a very earthy flavour


All crustaceans need to be purged in clean water for at least 2 days to get rid of taste and body waste.
Dont think you can do that with fish and 150,000 tons of fish are caught and eaten out of the Nile each year.!!!!!!!!
Nigel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nigelsmalley said:


> All crustaceans need to be purged in clean water for at least 2 days to get rid of taste and body waste.
> Dont think you can do that with fish and 150,000 tons of fish are caught and eaten out of the Nile each year.!!!!!!!!
> Nigel




but the Nile is a very long river... and I am sure it is not all like the one that is running past my window.



When ever I picked mussels etc we always put them in a bucket of water with oats in to clean them out.


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> but the Nile is a very long river... and I am sure it is not all like the one that is running past my window.
> 
> 
> 
> When ever I picked mussels etc we always put them in a bucket of water with oats in to clean them out.


Same the world over. Would you pick wild fruit/berries and eat them without wiping them first??
Nigel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nigelsmalley said:


> Same the world over. Would you pick wild fruit/berries and eat them without wiping them first??
> Nigel





Guilty... done it loads, mind I always look out for maggots


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Me too, I used to pick a few blackberries from the allotments when I walked to work, but always checked for maggots before eating.


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Guilty... done it loads, mind I always look out for maggots


The biggest worry is seeing HALF a maggot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
N


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigelsmalley said:


> The biggest worry is seeing HALF a maggot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> N












I was enjoying my lunch then.....................


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Me too, I used to pick a few blackberries from the allotments when I walked to work, but always checked for maggots before eating.



Yes as as child I would go out for the day with friends bramble picking and ate most of them before I got home, drunk the water straight out of the burn.

I think there can be too much emphasis on hygiene at times... I don't mean public hygiene as I was not happy to to be told by the doctor on contacting hepatitis ...

"everyone in the middle east has it"


but little things I did as a child.. drop a sweet on the floor.. I would pick it up and say

The devil licked it, god kissed it and I ate it .


----------

